# Mates carry crocodile home for a night



## News Bot (Nov 19, 2010)

TWO men decided to keep a 3.2m saltwater crocodile in their uncle's front yard after finding it in a popular swimming hole.

*Published On:* 19-Nov-10 07:20 AM
*Source:* By Nick Calacouras via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 19, 2010)

Hehehehehehe... hehehehehe!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 19, 2010)

It was you, wasn't it, Gordo? :shock::lol:


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 19, 2010)

Awww territorians get to have all the fun!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 19, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> It was you, wasn't it, Gordo? :shock::lol:



Hahaha your the fourth person to ask me that this morning! Nah it wasn't but you can almost see my house in that picture.

I was a bit upset that the cops didn't call me to help catch it but!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 19, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Hahaha your the fourth person to ask me that this morning! Nah it wasn't but you can almost see my house in that picture.
> 
> I was a bit upset that the cops didn't call me to help catch it but!


 
It was the giggling that made you look guilty


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 19, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> It was the giggling that made you look guilty


 
Ha yeah i can see how that would make me look guilty.

They turn up a couple times a year in peoples houses. Here's one from earlier in the year.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 19, 2010)

bahahahahahaaaaaaa Gordo ....there is always a next time


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 19, 2010)

For a Territorian it's the equivalent of having a dog in the backyard anyway isn't it?


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 19, 2010)

Haha what a pair those 2 are hey...at least they didn't harm it so kudos to them...

Also read this comment from some reject on the page with the picture:

_What a waste! I believe they are very nice when cut into steaks but need a bit of garlic. Are we going to wait until a croc takes another person or child before we start thinning them out?_
_Posted by: *Jo Blow of Northern Australia* 7:44am today_​


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 19, 2010)

Well they are delicious, if a little smelly. There certaintly is no shortage of them, i don't see it as being any different to snakes in suburban areas, where people and crocs/snakes come into contact somethign has to give. I would rather is was the croc or the snake that gives not me.



SamNabz said:


> Haha what a pair those 2 are hey...at least they didn't harm it so kudos to them...
> 
> Also read this comment from some reject on the page with the picture:
> 
> ...


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 19, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Well they are delicious, if a little smelly. There certaintly is no shortage of them, i don't see it as being any different to snakes in suburban areas, where people and crocs/snakes come into contact somethign has to give. I would rather is was the croc or the snake that gives not me.


Your the man Gordo! Wise words as always


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 19, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Well they are delicious, if a little smelly. There certaintly is no shortage of them, i don't see it as being any different to snakes in suburban areas, where people and crocs/snakes come into contact somethign has to give. I would rather is was the croc or the snake that gives not me.



Was referring to the "thinning them out" part Gordo, that I don't like to hear  other than that I agree with what you said


----------

